# Game 61 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Minnesota Timberwolves



## Demiloy

*Starting Lineups*

*Minnesota Timberwolves*

PG-








SG-








SF-








PF-








C-









*Houston Rockets*

PG-








SG-








SF-








PF-








C-


----------



## Yao Mania

Another must win, we have the same record as them right now and can't afford to fall behind. Yao needs to continue his strong player, and we really need T-Mac to play this one else Ricky Davis is going to light us up like last time...


----------



## Demiloy

> Another must win, we have the same record as them right now and can't afford to fall behind.


With me doing the game thread, we aren't going to lose. :biggrin:


----------



## skykisser

Demiloy said:


> With me doing the game thread, we aren't going to lose. :biggrin:


Good luck,mate :biggrin: 
Go,Rockets! :banana:


----------



## Dean the Master

Is Tracy playing this game? I sure hope so, but if he has to loose up his back then Bogans needs to step up like last time. We should win every game from now on, if we are going to be a contender in the playoff. Yeah, with Demiloy doing the thread, good sign. lol.


----------



## Pasha The Great

hes unsure right now, in the chron he said he is getting treatment today and will travel with the team, but he will be waiting till the last minute to decide. 

I bet he'll play, but I dont wan't him too. We can win this came with Yao playing the way he's playig right now, and I'd rather have Tracy resting his back for the San Antonio game.


----------



## CbobbyB

Damn he's ugly


----------



## Demiloy

CbobbyB said:


> Damn he's ugly


 None of those pictures from Sportline are good. But, hey, they're winning, so I'm not changing it.


----------



## bronx43

Demiloy said:


> None of those pictures from Sportline are good. But, hey, they're winning, so I'm not changing it.


Who cares? It's Mark Blount, not one of our boys.


----------



## hitokiri315

why does haslem have to look so mean and scary. maybe because his team is under achieving and is really hungry to win.


----------



## JuX

hitokiri315 said:


> why does haslem have to look so mean and scary. maybe because his team is under achieving and is really hungry to win.


It's Trenton Hassell.


----------



## Cornholio

Anything on T-Mac?....Will he play?

Hopefully we win even if he doesn't play.


----------



## Pimped Out

> Forward Tracy McGrady flew with the team to Minneapolis on Monday after leaving Sunday's game with a sore back, but his availability to play will not be determined until tonight.
> "He's not any worse, probably a little better," Rockets trainer Keith Jones said after McGrady's treatment Monday. "He's still day-to-day. We'll see how he is (today). It will be a game-time decision.
> 
> "I don't think he landed that hard; (he) landed kind of awkwardly. (His) back got a little tight from that. It's a sore back. He's not like he has been in the past."


http://chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3705668.html


----------



## jiangsheng

I really don't want to see Keith Jones on newspaper... unless it is about Sura's recovery... enough injuries...


----------



## jworth

jiangsheng said:


> I really don't want to see Keith Jones on newspaper... unless it is about Sura's recovery... enough injuries...


haha seriousily.


----------



## Stat O

looks like t-mac's out...


----------



## Pimped Out

yao is 0-4 from the line. that doesnt seem very yao like.


----------



## The_Franchise

If anyone besides Yao came to play it would be a 10 point lead right now. Ridiculous.

Yao: 7-13
ROT: 5-22


----------



## kisstherim

wtf was that!!!

Luther had a wide open layup but he tried to lob it to Swift for a alley-oops (missed). Would have given us the lead


----------



## Pimped Out

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> If anyone besides Yao came to play it would be a 10 point lead right now. Ridiculous.


rest of the team 5 for 22.


----------



## Stat O

team needs to step their ****ing game up


----------



## Pimped Out

Pimped Out said:


> rest of the team 5 for 22.


5 for 24


----------



## kisstherim

u can always count on our role players to brick an wide open jumper.


----------



## The_Franchise

Juwan Howard has been non-existant on defensive rotations, which is nothing new, but now he's missing open jumpers and turning the ball over constantly. 

Wesley sucks. Everyone knows it.

Garnett and Blount are doubling Yao on his touches in the 2nd, he's been hacked on 4 of his missed shots. Wolves are absolutely collpasing on him.


----------



## Pimped Out

tmac in the game?


----------



## Pimped Out

if they are gonna double yao with garnett, jvg should be playing chuck. he has shown he knows how to get free without the ball.


----------



## kisstherim

Pimped Out said:


> tmac in the game?


No


----------



## Pimped Out

kisstherim said:


> No


weird, i didnt think so but yahoo box score shows him as in the game right now.


----------



## The_Franchise

Pimped Out said:


> if they are gonna double yao with garnett, jvg should be playing chuck. he has shown he knows how to get free without the ball.


 Wolves are packing the paint, giving no respect to the perimeter. And why should they.

Bogans and Alston finally hit back to back treys. 

Ugly shooting performance from Minnesota to keep Houston in the game.

Yao has 3 PF's, one of them was a clean block on Justin Reed.


----------



## kisstherim

Pimped Out said:


> weird, i didnt think so but yahoo box score shows him as in the game right now.


yahoo boxscore always sux

why don't u try espn?


----------



## TracywtFacy

well well nice close out of the 2nd half, bogans and alston hit consecutive threes to make it 36-38... we're still in this


----------



## kisstherim

TracywtFacy said:


> well well nice close out of the 2nd half, bogans and alston hit consecutive threes to make it 36-38... we're still in this


that's just because they were really horrible in the 1st half?


----------



## kisstherim

Wesley travelling, geez :krazy:

Yao 4 fouls :no:


----------



## The_Franchise

Yao has been having his way with Minnesota, but he's on the bench with 4 fouls now. Probably won't come back until the 4th.

Another PG burning Rafer... Marcus Banks is heating up.


----------



## kisstherim

Great, at least Blount who is on fire has 4 PFs as well


Nice flop by Reed.


----------



## TracywtFacy

is there something wrong with the rings at minnesota? why are we missing so many free throws

too many rockets turnovers...


----------



## kisstherim

Wesley travelled again :no:


----------



## Stat O

we're gonna fallllll apparrrrrtt in 4th quarter...watch...


----------



## TracywtFacy

ooh yes, Yao's back... just as long as he doesnt pick up his 5th foul


----------



## CbobbyB

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Yao has been having his way with Minnesota, but he's on the bench with 4 fouls now. Probably won't come back until the 4th.
> 
> Another PG burning Rafer... Marcus Banks is heating up.


LoL


----------



## TracywtFacy

ah crap finish to end the third


----------



## The_Franchise

I can't keep count with how many easy shots the Rockets have missed this game.

Looks like it's Garnett vs. Yao time. Should be a tight 4th quarter.


----------



## Pimped Out

from inside the arc, bogans and wesley are each 0-2 and alston is 1-7. from behind the arc they are a combined 7-11


----------



## kisstherim

Stro show,followed by an awesome black by Yao!


----------



## The_Franchise

Yao Ming, Yao Ming... Yao Ming!


----------



## TracywtFacy

oh baby, take it over Yao! 8-0 run, to start the 4th...


----------



## kisstherim

r u kidding me, Luther?????????????? missed two FTs in the crunch time


----------



## TracywtFacy

damn missed free throws... we'd have put this game away if we'd hit'em all


----------



## Stat O

at this rate yao gonna have 40 points ....damn...I don't care if he scores all the points as long as we win this one


----------



## kisstherim

TracywtFacy said:


> damn missed free throws... we'd have put this game away if we'd hit'em all


He usually has trouble down late, and looks he's kinda tired already


----------



## TracywtFacy

wow cant believe minny's scoring drought... hope it continues

damn, shooting foul on Yao... his 5th!

but who the hell's rick brunson? he's doing a good job!


----------



## ChiBron

Yao's the best back-to-the-basket player we got in the league today. He's just on a different level right now.


----------



## The_Franchise

What kind of a call is that? Wolves are trying to flop their way back into the game. Yao with 5 fouls, 6 minutes left in the 4th.

Brunson has been very, very solid as a floor general.


----------



## Stat O

TracywtFacy said:


> wow cant believe minny's scoring drought... hope it continues
> 
> damn, shooting foul on Yao... his 5th!
> 
> but who the hell's rick brunson? he's doing a good job!


yu just jinxed us lo...theyt just scored first points....


----------



## kisstherim

Brunson and the foul! :banana:


----------



## The_Franchise

SPMJ said:


> Yao's the best back-to-the-basket player we got in the league today. He's just on a different level right now.


 Defensively he is the greatest presence in the paint. No one is harder to finish against.


----------



## kisstherim

One of the best games of Swift!


----------



## TracywtFacy

god, our ft shooting is really peeing me off...


ricky davis in panic mode already, jacking up shots?


----------



## kisstherim

Both teams are playing like crap right now


----------



## TracywtFacy

ok Yao, time to bring it home...

well well blount fouls out, Yao hits the free throws to ice the game?


----------



## Gotham2krazy

Yao=Wow


----------



## The_Franchise

12 missed FT's for Houston may sound horrible, but Minnesota has 3 points with 8 minutes gone in the 4th. They are 1-15! Shutdown defense by Houston, lightning quick on the rotations.

Wesley has been God-awful, can't stop bobbling the ball! Yeah he has the rebounds and assists, but he's almost played the entire game.


----------



## kisstherim

Blount fouled out

Yao 30 pts 
:banana:

Wolves only made one shot in the 4th Q


----------



## TracywtFacy

to think we did it all without tmac...


----------



## Gotham2krazy

30 and 12 MONSTROUS!


----------



## BigMac

30 and 13


----------



## The_Franchise

Wesley lost it again! He doesn't play like a veteran at all.

Yao just embarassed another All-Star big man on all levels today. Although Dwayne Casey should think about going to Garnett more.


----------



## CbobbyB

DAm* YAO!!


----------



## Cornholio

Who was defending Garnett?


----------



## Stat O

talk about 4th quarter dominance..they were held to under 10 points...hoyl ****

makes me so proud we cud win without t-mac ...but still an ugly win...but hey


----------



## j-rocket

THAT ROCKET DEFENSE WAS GREAT!!!!
YAO = EXCELLENT :clap:


----------



## jiangsheng

Garnett outrebounded Yao, though


----------



## kisstherim

jiangsheng said:


> Garnett outrebounded Yao, though


he can outrebound any bball player on this planet


----------



## Gotham2krazy

Who cares if Garnett outrebounded Yao, it's not as if they play the same position, so you can't really argue that.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

The truly sad thing is that, we pay Stro 5 million a year only to get the same results by Chuck Hayes in two-thirds of the minutes played by Swift.


----------



## The_Franchise

Look at how Yao impacted the game every time he touched the ball, and compare it with Garnett. That is what I was referring to.


----------



## jiangsheng

Bowen get 19 seconds?


----------



## kisstherim

So they started to make 3 pts? And 3 consecutive ones?


----------



## jiangsheng

kisstherim said:


> So they started to make 3 pts? And 3 consecutive ones?


Too late to be T. M.


----------



## CbobbyB

Their still alive...


----------



## On Thre3

jiangsheng said:


> Garnett outrebounded Yao, though


all this super basketball iq on this board is killing me.


----------



## Pasha The Great

anybody know the twolves shooting % in the 4th?


----------



## Demiloy

If I remember correctly, this is the first time in Yao's career that he has had consecutive 30-points games. Yay. :banana:


----------



## clutchmoney

man i saw this game... and Yao Ming played really well....the guy had 5 HUGE BLOCKS....i have to say he stopped Ricky Davis from being effective today....nearly every time i saw that guy go up against Yao he got blocked....i think all 5 of Yao's blocks were on his a $ $......it seemed that way :biggrin: ...i guess he was getting back at him for the last game winning shot he made against us...

note on Yao:
Yao's just become more aggresive....he used to be passive....the guy doesn't seem to care if he makes a mistake anymore....before he would pass the ball up if missed a couple of shots in a row...not now!....he just takes shot after shot....nice to see.

i'll be honest.....i never thought Yao would take his game to the next level...but i was wrong...the guy is a lot better than i thought he would be....before i would have been happy if he became a consistent 18pts 7boards....not anymore :clap: 

the Rocks have to beat Indiana....if not....next week will be basically be their season.


----------



## Stone Chen

clutchmoney said:


> man i saw this game... and Yao Ming played really well....the guy had 5 HUGE BLOCKS....i have to say he stopped Ricky Davis from being effective today....nearly every time i saw that guy go up against Yao he got blocked....i think all 5 of Yao's blocks were on his a $ $......it seemed that way :biggrin: ...i guess he was getting back at him for the last game winning shot he made against us...
> 
> Are you kidding me? Five BIG BLOCK on DAVIS BIG ***? :clap: Wow, his *** must have ripped another hole!
> 
> :cheers: :biggrin: :angel:  :clown: :banana:


----------



## Stone Chen

Demiloy said:


> If I remember correctly, this is the first time in Yao's career that he has had consecutive 30-points games. Yay. :banana:


Sure, the first time. Go Go Go... :cheers:


----------



## Yao Mania

words can't express how much I'm loving Yao's play right now.


----------



## Hakeem

I only watched the first quarter. Looks like I missed an ugly but satisfying one.

One question: When Yao was on KG, how did he do?


----------

